# Missleading Ebay Auction



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Found this on Ebay....

FuntimeRV is advertising the Outback as a 4 season trailer!!

No wonder some people get upset when they find out their newly bought trailer has frozen water lines!!









See it HERE.

Steve


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Well, they will come back and say it IS a 4-season camper...here in Texas!

Randy


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Well, they will come back and say it IS a 4-season camper...here in Texas!
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]95097[/snapback]​


Only single season in Canada - Summer

Thor


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I think the Outbacks are a 4 season camper. I have had my 29bhs in 20 degree weather for 4 days and did not have any frozen water lines. I'm not saying I would live in it year round, but I just took mine out today and started prepping for a campng trip starting 4/8. Only been instorage for 3 1/2 months. december til March. hooked up the batteries, plugged it in and turn on the heat. When I opened it up after storage it went through the winter great and it still smell like a new trailer(purchased 10/05).


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah 4 season if you live in the warmer states

Don


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I bought my trailer from FUNTIME RV -- absolutely great place... will buy from there again...

as for the "four season" part - legally it means whatever you want it to and is geographically based.... sort of like saying "new and improved"...

The Outback is four seasons here in Texas, and Arizona, and New Mexico, and Hawaii - etc etc...

So legally -- the ad does not misrepresent itself...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

As Ghosty said but...................I just e mailed them on E Bay and asked if all the water lines are in the trailer and how do the tanks keep from freezing? Also asked if it is warrantied against freezing.

We know, but I want to see what they say









John


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Ghosty, Does Texas actually have 4 seasons? Like California, isn't it either Spring or Summer there all the time??? sunny


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Season's?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> As Ghosty said but...................I just e mailed them on E Bay and asked if all the water lines are in the trailer and how do the tanks keep from freezing? Also asked if it is warrantied against freezing.
> 
> We know, but I want to see what they say
> 
> ...


I did the same thing.

Can't wait for the reply...if I get one.

I asked if Keystone started putting in heated tanks for '06....

Steve


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

7heaven said:


> Ghosty,Â Does Texas actually have 4 seasons?Â Like California, isn't it either Spring or Summer there all the time???Â Â sunny
> [snapback]95201[/snapback]​


actually here in San Antonio we have alll four seasons -- early summer, mid summer, summer, and late summer..


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> 7heaven said:
> 
> 
> > Ghosty,Â Does Texas actually have 4 seasons?Â Like California, isn't it either Spring or Summer there all the time???Â Â sunny
> ...


LMAO....I was actually waiting for your response to that question









John


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> 7heaven said:
> 
> 
> > Ghosty,Â Does Texas actually have 4 seasons?Â Like California, isn't it either Spring or Summer there all the time???Â Â sunny
> ...


Sounds like a great place to live. Hardly need anything out there other than "short britches". sunny


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Here is the response I got from FuntimeRV regarding the 4 season listing....

"Check out the manufacturer's website for the details of the construction: keystone-outback.com and click on the standards link. 
It states Heated enclosed underbelly, tanks and valves. Let me know if you have any questions... Thanks. David Kidd - Fun Time RV Sales - Cleburne, TX - 817 517-2246"

Maybe we should invite him to camp in winter in an Outback for a week...maybe it would change his feelings about being 4 season compatible....









Here again, it comes to the Keystone listing of the radiant heating.









Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> As Ghosty said but...................I just e mailed them on E Bay and asked if all the water lines are in the trailer and how do the tanks keep from freezing? Also asked if it is warrantied against freezing.
> 
> We know, but I want to see what they say
> 
> ...


 No reply for me yet?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I just got my response........

"Yes the water lines are above the floor line and the tanks are enclosed, insulated with forced hot air supplied by the furnace. There is no warranty for freeze damage." Fun Time RV


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

We're probably flooding this guy with email.

I ask if he was SURE that it was a four season trailer. He replied:

"I am sure that the holding tanks and dump valves are enclosed, insultated & heated via forced air heat. If someone has a RV Dictionary that defines Four Season as providing other protection from cold weather, please enlighten me. I didn't intend to start a debate. Thanks for your inquiry. David Kidd - Fun Time RV Sales - Cleburne, TX - 817 517-2246"


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

shake1969 said:


> We're probably flooding this guy with email.
> 
> I ask if he was SURE that it was a four season trailer. He replied:
> 
> ...


I wonder if he ever heard of an Arctic Fox TT....









They are real 4 season trailers.

Heated tanks, not by radiant heat either. Insulated lines, etc.

Oh well, he is probably annoyed enough to never list it like that again..









Steve


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Give the guy a break. If his seasons are the same as Ghosty's, he really believes it's a 4 season trailer....


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

It's always true if you beleive..........























Steve


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

I have had our Outback in 9 Degree weather with water in the fresh tank and not a single freeze up. I know this was in Texas but the Outback performed as advertised. I have purchased 2 Outbacks from Funtime and they are the best Dealer in Texas hands down. I will continue to buy my Outbacks from them.

David Kidd is the owners son and does a very good job. They send me a chrismas card and birthday card.

Great Outbacking.

KB


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Slow down folks.....don't blame this guy for touting Keystones word. This is directly from the Keystone Outback Webpage, see.....Outback Standard Features.

Now I would be the last one to jump to a dealers defense, but in this case, the manufacturer is the one claiming that the unit is 4 season capable.

Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Slow down folks.....don't blame this guy for touting Keystones word. This is directly from the Keystone Outback Webpage, see.....Outback Standard Features.
> 
> Now I would be the last one to jump to a dealers defense, but in this case, the manufacturer is the one claiming that the unit is 4 season capable.
> 
> ...


Good point Tim.

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I see where it says heated underbelly and valves and tanks but I do not see where the words 4 season camper are used. The ads used to say 'radiant heated tanks' so Keystone obviously is skirting the line more now.

Maybe this is more of a sore subject because we recently had someone come on here becauses he froze up 4 times and none of us want to see someone misled. Fun time is in Texas but E bay buyers are in every state.

John


----------



## Burger (Dec 20, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> Found this on Ebay....
> 
> FuntimeRV is advertising the Outback as a 4 season trailer!!
> 
> [snapback]95096[/snapback]​


Uhh Ohhh!! If the Outback is only a four season trailer and mine is an '02 that means that this is my last "season" in it







. Anybody wanna buy a soon to self destruct '02 25RSS? Hey, maybe I can use this to convince the DW to upgrade...


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Slow down folks.....don't blame this guy for touting Keystones word. This is directly from the Keystone Outback Webpage, see.....Outback Standard Features.
> 
> Now I would be the last one to jump to a dealers defense, but in this case, the manufacturer is the one claiming that the unit is 4 season capable.
> 
> ...


The Keystone webite states "Heated enclosed underbelly, tanks and valves" but it does not state 4-season. I think, as John said, Keystone seems to be blurring the line even more since this does not even state "radiant" heated tanks like it used to. I was misinformed when I bought my Outback too and the salesman did nothing to allay that misinformation since he probably thought it was okay. I was under the impression that winters were going to be a breeze in my Outback but it was actually much better in my Layton as all the water lines were above the floor and all I had to do was open the cabinets at night.

Mods to make it a 4-season (or closer to a 4-season) are in the offing this summer. For one, I'll be re-routing the water lines for the bathroom above the floor. I'm also going to look into 12 volt heat taping the lines over to the kitchen or enclosing them in some ductwork that will cut into the heat ducts. I'll see when I drop the underbelly.

But, advertising it as a 4-season and claiming that Keystone calls it a 4-season is a stretch.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Well, I got a second e-mail from them today.....

"Heat strips could be added, but at an additional cost of $175 per tank. You are correct in that unit comes from the factory with radiant heat but at no charge we will make a slight modification to direct forced air from the furnace into the enclosed area."

So I guess they aren't missrepresenting it after all....

They just don't say that it will cost you more to have a 4 season trailer...









I can cut my own hole for air to get down there if I wanted it there, although it may pay to watch them drop the underbelly to do it, then not charge for it....
















Steve

I guess in the end, if a guy can sell an image of an Xbox 360 on Ebay for $400, they can sell an Outback saying it is a 4 season trailer..


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> Ghosty said:
> 
> 
> > 7heaven said:
> ...


Ever been there in "Summer", as opposed to early, mid or late summer ? I know it gets toasty in 'bama, but even your "short britches" might be a tad too much cover for High Summer in SA!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Burger said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> > Found this on Ebay....
> ...


Now that's a good one








I hope it works for you

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

h2oman said:


> Season's?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, Football, Basketball and Basball.


----------

